# My new truck!!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well 1/2 of it is lol. Me and my buddy are starting a hotshot business and after a long search for a truck we found one today. We will be going to Dallas to get our new 36ft dove tail gooseneck in the next week or 2. The truck is a 2007 dodge 3500 with a 5.9 mega cab. Here are some pics of it!! We are very excited about it
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

very nice like the headache rack and pipe bumper.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Few more pics
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice Ducky!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice truck.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Is that V8 in your V8?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Very nice James, good luck on your new venture.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Boss Hog right there, nice.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It has the 5.9 which is an in line 6. It is a best of a truck but gets 20mpgs on the highway. The cab on this truck is insane the back folds down in a nice size bed! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive got the same truck in a 06. Your gonna love it. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I got an 06 ,there is no other....23 mph


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice RD!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

congrats,and good luck!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice ride!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice Ducky. Does that mean the pet grooming place in the Memorial area of Houston is a no-go?


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Very nice Ducky. Does that mean the pet grooming place in the Memorial area of Houston is a no-go?


Yeah after my wife getting pregnant and knowing she wouldn't be able to work we went another direction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You using a broker or leasing thru a company for the hot-shot?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

redexpress said:


> You using a broker or leasing thru a company for the hot-shot?


We are looking at both. If anyone has any info and input we are open 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That is a nice truck. Big and tough looking. 20+ MPG ain't nothing to sneer at in a truck of the size.
And when you aren't hauling a load you can do some serious ******* cruising on 146 and dragging 190 through Livingston before they roll up the sidewalks a 6PM. LOL
Good luck with the venture. My brother did it for a few years way back when. It is a good way to see the country. He mainly hauled boats and marine stuff for a big broker out of Miami.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is some info I found when I was considering it:
http://ltlhotshot.myfreeforum.org/


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

redexpress said:


> Here is some info I found when I was considering it:
> http://ltlhotshot.myfreeforum.org/


Thanks for the help I have spent all day reading and learning.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Dodge?? Oh well, at least you got the 5.9.

Just kidding (Ford guy here). Nice rig.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I read in that forum somewhere that ACME was one of the better companies to lease to. You might make more money on your own though. I know a retired high school coach doing it and says he is making good money. Just working for companies that he has drummed up business with, no broker. He is hauling pipe to drill rigs and fab shops. Dodge 1 ton and a 5th wheel. He was told by a trooper that he needs to get a CDL for a truck, the school bus CDL wasn't appropriate anymore!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice truck....but I don't wanna hurt your feeling...mines bigger.....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> nice truck....but I don't wanna hurt your feeling...mines bigger.....


Hahahaha let's see it then lol
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow!!! Just a update one our new business. After a few phone calls it turns out I'm in the market for another new truck and trailer!! We have one contract all ready that will pay us very well and another that we are talking to.

The second one will be driving pipe to oil rigs. And paying very well. We are very excited and we are moving fast!
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Wow!!! Just a update one our new business. After a few phone calls it turns out I'm in the market for another new truck and trailer!! We have one contract all ready that will pay us very well and another that we are talking to.
> 
> The second one will be driving pipe to oil rigs. And paying very well. We are very excited and we are moving fast!
> James
> ...


Excellent news Ducky!


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

*Nice truck*

Ahhh...someone to tow the boat to the lake.. Nice Truck.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Way to go! Sounds like biz is rolling in.....:work:

Now dont let that new boat get all dusty and covered with spider webs, with you so busy and all!!!!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on the new business!


----------

